# High Fat Kibble



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

You could take a look at Nature's Variety Instinct Duck Meal and Turkey Meal formula. It has 35% protein and 22% fat. Instinct: Duck Meal & Turkey Meal Formula: Grain-Free Kibble for Dogs | Nature's Variety


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Eukanuba Premium Performance 30/20 is the best food I've found for keeping weight on my crazy dogs, though I haven't tried ProPlan, so it may not be any better.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm surprised that there is no calorie count given (Performance Formula - Products - Purina® Pro Plan®), unless I'm overlooking it. I'd call and find out how many cals/ cup. There are many kibbles that have well over 500 cals/cup. Just like with humans, it's all calories in v calories out.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

One other thought, the canine caviar canned here has almost 700 cals/can and I've read some who hunt their dogs find it great for helping with weight. Also, their kibble ( chicken ) is very high cal at 599 cal/ cup.

Gourmet Beaver


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I had Sadie on Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete food for a while. Its 35% protein 25% fat. 470kcal/cup. She did great on it. Extreme Athlete Dry Dog Food | Diamond Pet Foods


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Pro Plan is 30/20, I was thinking off less protein although fat is good. Another thing someone suggested is mixing her kibble with whole milk. Thoughts?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many dogs don't tolerate dairy. Personally, I wouldn't go the milk route.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

You could try adding a heaping teaspoon of high fat cottage cheese to her Pro Plan and see how it goes. (Make small adjustments to her diet first.)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd suggest consulting a veterinary nutritionist before simply upping the percentage of fat. Having a balanced diet is critical. You may consider something like Satin Balls, which is a high calorie mixture but is balanced - it also increases carbs which contributes to weight gain.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Satin Balls this homemade formulaHolistic Dog - Satinballs Satin Balls?

I don't think we have a veterinary nutritionist in this area. She just has a high metabolism and energy level but simply will stop eating if I try to feed her much more than 2-2.5 cups of her pro plan performance. I would like to put some weight on her as I hope it will help her fill out and help the coat. I really would like to show her this fall, but right now she is so thin--and not really in an unhealthy way per se, but still--

I visited a specialist dog food store today and the guy was decently helpful. He gave me like 20 samples to try. The hope is that if we find something she likes I can feed her more until she puts on weight and then back down.

I also asked him if maybe putting her on puppy food for awhile would be ok He thought so..


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

puppy food is fine more cals, and fat %


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I loved EVO red meat for Ranger when we were at our most active: 6-8 hour long hikes Sat and Sun and 2-3 hours of walking, running, biking and rollerblading most day of the week. He only got 2 cups of it a day (527 cals/cup) and maintained a great weight. This winter he started losing weight due to the cold and I started mixing EVO into his kong as a bit of a calorie boost to his raw diet and it helped get the back on him.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am constantly trying to put a few pounds on Copley, so I sympathise. I started adding the small dog food Stella & Chewey's as a topping, and it helped. Tally actually got too fat and I had to pull the plug on Showstopper and Nature's Farmacy Gro Hair both( seperate experiments, not given together).


----------

